# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > "Του ονείρου ρότες σε ανοιχτά καταστρώματα." Βίντεο - αφιερώματα πλοίων >  "Του ονείρου ρότες σε ανοιχτά καταστρώματα."

## giorgos....

*''Του ονείρου ρότες, σε ανοιχτά καταστρώματα''

 Το n@utilia.gr παρουσιάζει μια νέα ενότητα βίντεο σε HD, αφιρωμένη στα  αγαπημένα μας πλοία. Ταξίδια στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα των "δικών μας"  σκαριών. Ταξίδια που ξυπνούν τις αισθήσεις, για όλους όσους ζούν και  απολαμβάνουν ενα ταξίδι με όλες τους τις αισθήσεις.
 Ταξίδι όπως θα το ζούσε και θα το ένιωθε ο ταξιδιώτης.
 Μεσα απο αυτή την νέα ενότητα φιλοδοξούμε να έρθουμε ακόμα πιο κοντά  στα καράβια που τόσο αγαπάμε, να φέρουμε στο φώς και να αναδείξουμε τις  στιγμές ενός ταξιδιού, μικρές λεπτομέρειες που δίνουν άλλο χρώμα και  νόημα στα ταξίδια μας.
 Κάποιοι λένε οτι οι λεπτομέρειες κάνουν τη διαφορά.
 Δεν έχουμε παρά να το διαπιστώσουμε.

 Ας ταξιδέψουμε μαζί....

*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο μου σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ ότι και να πει κανείς είναι λίγο....

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα....περιμένουμε να μοιραστούμε εικονικά ταξίδια με τα πλοία μας!

----------


## Ergis

Φανταστικο βιντεο πραγματικα.
Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε,

Απο την πλευρα μου σας υποσχομαι βιντεο ιστορικης σημασιας... :Fat:

----------


## giorgos....

Ωραία.. Φίλε Έργη θα ανοίξουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα με τίτλο "Ιστορικά βίντεο της ναυτιλίας μας".

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν αγαπάς κάτι απο ψυχής τότε αυτο δείνει πραγματικά στους αποδέκτες τους όλα τα συναισθήματα που κρύβει ο δημιουργός... Εχουμε γεμίσει με φορουμ, site, αφιερώματα, φωτογραφίες αλλα ελάχιστα εχουν κάτι να μας "πούν"

----------


## giorgos....

Πέρα απο τα μεγάλα και σύγχρονα πλοία που προσφέρουν όλες τις ανέσεις, υπάρχουν και κάποια μικρότερα πλοία που έχουν άλλα χαρίσματα. Χαρίσματα που σου προσφέρουν ένα πραγματικά καραβολατρικό ταξίδι μαζί τους. Ένα τέτοιο πλοίο είναι και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ_. Ένας ακούραστος εργάτης του Σαρωνικού. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1999 στα "τότε" ναυπηγεία ΣΑΒΒΑ στην Ελευσίνα. Εργάστηκε για λίγο στην γραμμή Βόλος - Σκιάθος - Σκόπελος ώς _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΥ_. Το 2007 ενώ έχει ήδη μετονοματστεί σε _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ_ και πραγματοτποιεί δρομολόγια στον Σαρωνικό, αγοράζεται απο την ΑΝΕΣ και συνεχίζει να υπηρετεί την ίδια γραμμή μέχρι σήμερα.
         Πλοίο ζεστό, φιλόξενο με εξυπηρετικότατο πλήρωμα, σε κερδίζει απο την πρώτη στιγμή. Με σαλόνια και καταστρώματα απλά, χωρίς υπερβολές, αλλά σε άψογη κατάσταση. Ότι ακριβώς θέλει ένας καραβολάτρης για να απολαύσει το ταξίδι του. 
Καθώς είναι μικρότερο απο τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της γραμμής, σου δίνει την αίσθηση οτι μπορείς να το ελέγχεις με μια ματιά, απο πλώρη μέχρι πρύμη. Αυτό είναι που το κάνει ξεχωριστό και σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιο άνετα μαζί του. Παρά το μικρότερο μέγεθος του όμως κρατάει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι στην πίτα της επιβατικής κίνησης της γραμμής και αυτό χάρη στην έξυπνη πολιτική της ΑΝΕΣ.
            Το ταξίδι μέχρι την Αίγινα πολύ σύντομο για να καταλάβεις αυτά που έχει να σου πεί το πλοίο, για να το νιώσεις. Γι'αυτό και δεν αρκεστήκαμε σε ένα ταξίδι. Δοκιμάσαμε να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί του με όλες τις συνθήκες και δεν το μετανιώσαμε ούτε στιγμή. Κάθε ώρα της ημέρας και διαφορετικά συναισθήματα.. Σήμερα το ¶ μέρος.
Πραγματικά απολαυστικά τα ταξίδια μαζί του..

----------


## mike.giann

το εγραψα και στο facebook! αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση σε αυτο το πλοιο, ειναι οτι ενω ειναι 13 χρονων σκαρι, η οψη του ειναι λες και ειναι αρκετα παλιο! εγω πριν μαθω ποτε ναυπηγηθηκε νομιζα οτι την εχει περασει τη 35ετια!

----------


## giorgos....

Και να ισχύει αυτό που λέγεται για το 1969, ολοκληρώθηκε το 1999. Η σχεδίαση του θυμίζει λίγο άλλη εποχή αλλά είναι μιά χαρά. Πήξαμε στα κουτιά άλλωστε φίλε mike.

----------


## giorgos....

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το ταξίδι του ¶ μέρους.

P6090598.jpg
P6090608.jpg
P6090625.jpg Συντροφία με τους γλάρους....
P6090633.jpgΗ πλώρη όπως φαίνεται απο το πλωριό σαλόνι.
P6131006.jpgΈξω απο τον Πειραιά.

----------


## giorgos....

Πάμε για το Β' μέρος του ταξιδιού μας με το Αγιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας. Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά πρός Αίγινα αυτή τη φορά. Μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι με το σούρουπο να μας προλαβαίνει εν πλώ και να μας χαρίζει μοναδικά χρώματα που σε συνδυασμό με τα ανοιχτά κατασρώματα του πλοίου μετέτρεψαν το ταξίδι μας σε μίνι κρουαζιέρα στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## giorgos....

Μετά απο ενα μικρό διάλειμα για τις γιορτές ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το Β' μέρος του ταξιδιού μας..
PC050854.jpg *Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά.*

PC050855.jpg *Πρυμνιό φανάρι.*

PC050865.jpg *Πλώρη στο ηλιοβασίλεμα.*

PC050871.jpg *Πλώρη στο ηλιοβασίλεμα.*

----------


## giorgos....

PC050884.jpg *Ηλιοβασίλεμα στον Σαρωνικό.*

PC050885.jpg *Εν πλώ.*

PC050895.jpg*Εν πλώ.*

----------


## giorgos....

Το πρώτο μέρος του ταξιδιού με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΦΟΙΒΟΣ στα νερά του Σαρωνικού..

----------


## giorgos....

Ταξίδι στο Σαρωνικό με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΦΟΙΒΟΣ. Μέρος 2

----------

